# FS: Acer Aspire PC Dual-core 2.5ghz , 3gb RAM. 640gb HD* SOLD*



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Acer Aspire multimedia desktop pc M1641 AM1641-E1712A
Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit
Intel Dual Core E5200 @ 2.5Ghz
3GB DDR2 Memory
640GB HD
GeForce 7050 Graphics
DVD-muli-reorder r dl
9 in 1 Card Reader
Gigabit Ethernet LAN
Good , fast machine, great condition & little use on it. If your looking for a fairly new PC this is a excellent deal!
Will throw a USB keyboard & new Microsoft Wireless mouse & 17" Sony SDM-HS73 LCD monitor 
*SOLD*

everything is in excellent condition & works like


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

what are you moving or something?!? you just keep putting all your stuff up for sale! lol good luck with the sale man, sweet deal on a fine setup


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Mike, no not moving, thank God , not ready to move 4 aquariums yet lol...I sell alot of stuff on CL (my part time job lol) & try to put the better things on here. This is a great PC, just don't need a second one myself, it was a friends who used their laptop more then the pc


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*BUUuUUUUUUUmp*

*made some adjustments*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up ....Due to the many low ball offers from craigslist people. (funny example: one lowballer felt I should give a $75 discount for his time and gas lol ) I have decided to offer this complete system for *$175 firm* to BCA members as Id rather give a good deal here. Pm me if your interested


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it have microsoft office at all? How old is it?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll have to see if it has office, not sure on that one. If it doesn't I could put open office org on it, just as good as office if not better, plus it's free. As for the age I believe it's around 3 years old, but still works and looks like brand new


----------

